# mysterious plants .....



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

Tyrone got me started! Thought this might make an interesting thread! OK now I'm curious - is there a plant/flower that comes to your mind as being mysterious? and why?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 24, 2009)

Without a doubt, Monotropa uniflora and hypopithys...they're mycorrhizal "parasites" and have no chlorophyll, so they're ghostly pale (and bruise black). The shape is certainly mysterious as well, and of course they grow in dark places.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 24, 2009)

One entire family that come to mind is carnivorous Droseraceae. Sundews (Drosera), VFTs (Dionaea muscipula), and waterwheels plants (Aldrovanda sp.). It's amazing that Drosera and the other two belong in the same family. It's also neet to see the type of aquatic common ancestor that gave rise to Aldrovanda and Dionaea.

Another is Socratea exorrhiza, the walking palm of tropical America. these are awesome 'cause they can actually move slowly by the growth and death of large above ground root/trunk? structures, to fill canopy gaps faster than other tree species seedling can. how cool is that?

I guess they're all cool 'cause they can move, for different reasons, distances, and speeds, but they all can move.

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2009)

Porroglosum, because the lip closes when you touch it! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porroglossum


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 24, 2009)

This is indeed a cool idea for a thread. I have to also add Brugmansia, Datura and Mandragora...I've long been enchanted by the first two, mostly because of their appearance and nocturnal characteristics. The third is wonderfully creepy and also comes up in a lot in folklore. The gardens here has some wonderful Brugmansia that are currently in bloom (I was admiring them on Saturday) and I nearly bought Datura seeds when we were trying to close on a home a few years ago because I was so excited at the prospect of being able to start a moon garden (didn't happen).


----------



## nikv (Feb 24, 2009)

Be careful around Brugmansia and Datura. They are extremely toxic. I have a couple of Brugmansia plants in my yard. Very pretty flowers. Just be sure to wash your hands after handling them.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 24, 2009)

nikv said:


> Be careful around Brugmansia and Datura. They are extremely toxic. I have a couple of Brugmansia plants in my yard. Very pretty flowers. Just be sure to wash your hands after handling them.



Thank you.  I'd already vowed to keep them out of my mouth unless under the careful supervision of a South American shaman.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2009)

streetmorrisart said:


> Thank you.  I'd already vowed to keep them out of my mouth unless under the careful supervision of a South American shaman.



Nonsense! After pruning my brugs I always follow up with a large meal of sushi - eaten by hand of course! Amazing that people every year still try to use this plant as a hallucinogen...way too dangerous.

My vote for one of the weirdest plants is the bizarre "underground orchid", Rhizanthella gardneri. This Australian terrestrial actually never sees the light of day, spending its entire life below the surface, even the flower! It is an ectoparasite (or if you prefer, mycoheterotroph) on a mycorrhiza fungus which in turn is connected to tree roots, a species of Melaleuca. Definitely a weirdo!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

This is fun! Most of them mentioned, I find as curious & interesting. It really boils down to what your perception of 'mysterious' is! 
I like the fact that Tom gave us a link, that's definitely mysterious! 
Now I'm gonna go check out socratea & mandragora!
Keep 'em coming! :clap:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 24, 2009)

One of my favorite mysterious (or at least oddball) plants is Dodder (_Cuscuta_ species). This leafless parasitic morning glory relative looks creepy and sinister as it entwines and strangles the host plant. Watching it take over a bed of _Impatiens_ one summer was like a slow motion nightmare.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dodder


----------



## Clark (Feb 24, 2009)

We came across this 'mystery' plant hiking out of state.
I always thought it was some type of coral root orchid.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2009)

Lovely Corallorrhiza! That is the widespread C. mertensiana.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2009)

I find most Aroids being rather mysterious!!! I will check for some more to add...!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2009)

Also Huernia flowers are really mysterious!!!(or unusual)


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 25, 2009)

To me its the Rafflesia arnolidii, the largest single flower in the world. It is a parasite on certain type of woody vine. The flower stink like carrion and takes 10 months for the flower to develop. The buds just comes out from the body of the host plant and the parasite lives in the host plant just like the movie aliens. It is found from southeren Thailand to southern Philippines.








Ramon


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2009)

Tacca...Bat Plant is one I find fascinating. I must get one.

http://www.rareflora.com/taccachablack.htm


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 25, 2009)

Ramon, those are absolutely gorgeous pictures of the Rafflesia. gosh, u make it sound so painful, LoL!! _The buds just comes out from the body of the host plant_ **shivers** can't imagine how it might feel to be ripped apart from the inside T^T too scary to imagine.

i also second Rafflesia as my favorite weird plant


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 26, 2009)

philoserenus said:


> Ramon, those are absolutely gorgeous pictures of the Rafflesia. gosh, u make it sound so painful, LoL!! _The buds just comes out from the body of the host plant_ **shivers** can't imagine how it might feel to be ripped apart from the inside T^T too scary to imagine.
> 
> i also second Rafflesia as my favorite weird plant



The picture are not taken by me. They are from the Internet. Just borrowed to stress the point.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2009)

:clap: I guess one wouldn't have any trouble locating a rafflesia! AMAZING! Thanks Ramon!

Wendy - I'd like a bat as well, it sounds like they get rather large ....... time will tell!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

They're available on eBay.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 26, 2009)

*Tillandsia usneoides*

I like the plant as such: it grows to monster size with the years. I have some of them in my gh as companions for my mounted catts and relatives. Till. usneoides easily gorws down to the gh-floor. But the event occurs when the plant flowers: you smell a really lovely fragrance, first not knowing where it comes from  ! the blooms are so tiny!! 2-4 mm ! Jean

taken today:




Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Jean - is this in the family that we would commonly call Spanish Moss? 
If so, I didn't know it had a fragrance but then again I don't live in the south! I like it! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

Wild spanish moss has some of the nastiest bugs you can ever bring into your house!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm .... sounds like you found out the hard way?


----------



## nikv (Feb 26, 2009)

I have Spanish Moss growing in my greenhouse for several years now. It was used as a top dressing on a plant that I bought at an orchid show eyars ago. It's been growing nicely ever since! I haven't noticed flowers on it though, but there have been times when I've detected a fragrance but couldn't locate its source.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Hmmm .... sounds like you found out the hard way?



And how!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a very interesting thread.. How did I miss it? I agree that rafflesia is one of the weirdest plants on Earth, but my personal choice for most mysterious plant goes to the desert plant Welwitschia mirabilis. Really looks like a face-sucking alien species..


----------



## Clark (Feb 26, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Tacca...Bat Plant is one I find fascinating. I must get one.
> 
> http://www.rareflora.com/taccachablack.htm



Try this link http://springhillnursery.com/bat-flower/p/75804/


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Jean - *is this in the family that we would commonly call Spanish Moss? *If so, I didn't know it had a fragrance but then again I don't live in the south! I like it! :clap:



yes it is Rose!! very nice fragrance!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 27, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: I guess one wouldn't have any trouble locating a rafflesia! AMAZING! Thanks Ramon!
> 
> Wendy - I'd like a bat as well, it sounds like they get rather large ....... time will tell!



There is a white bat flower as well Tacca integrifolia. 

Ramon

http://www.ubcbotanicalgarden.org/potd/2007/07/tacca_integrifolia_1.php


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 27, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> To me its the Rafflesia arnolidii, the largest single flower in the world. It is a parasite on certain type of woody vine. The flower stink like carrion and takes 10 months for the flower to develop. The buds just comes out from the body of the host plant and the parasite lives in the host plant just like the movie aliens. It is found from southeren Thailand to southern Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tha Ramones hold together... this is also my plant of choice...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Tha Ramones hold together... this is also my plant of choice...



'The Ramones' are mostly dead, Joey, Johny, Deedee! Who's left!?


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 27, 2009)

Those ramones are a different story... (never liked them!)

I was talking about rdlsreno and myself... Ramón & Ramón


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG!  

Iconoclastic musicianws who almost single-handedly created 'punk music'!!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 5, 2009)

The only thing mysterious about this is how close it was growing 
to the coral root, within 12 ft. Spiranthes??








Two seperate plants, the latter was trampled but was easy to photograph
with the wind blowing. Thanks for looking.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice, I hope they're in a private/protected area.


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 6, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> The only thing mysterious about this is how close it was growing
> to the coral root, within 12 ft. Spiranthes??
> 
> <snip>
> ...



Not Spiranthes, maybe a Platanthera or Habenaria or Piperia. What state was the picture taken in?


----------



## Clark (Mar 6, 2009)

em_tee_w said:


> Not Spiranthes, maybe a Platanthera or Habenaria or Piperia. What state was the picture taken in?



Yellowstone NP, Wyoming 3rd week of June 
At the moment, I am willing to rule out Platanthera.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 6, 2009)

NYEric said:


> OMG!
> 
> Iconoclastic musicianws who almost single-handedly created 'punk music'!!!



:clap:


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 9, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Yellowstone NP, Wyoming 3rd week of June
> At the moment, I am willing to rule out Platanthera.



This definitely is a Piperia, looks like it could be candida. Only problem, the only Piperia listed for Wyoming is unalascensis, and it is definitely not unalascensis.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 9, 2009)

em_tee_w said:


> This definitely is a Piperia, looks like it could be candida. Only problem, the only Piperia listed for Wyoming is unalascensis, and it is definitely not unalascensis.



The plant photographed by Charles isn't a Piperia. It is Platanthera dilatata, probably var. dilatata. It's a confusing complex of varieties, but the plant pictured is most definitely in it.

Edit: after a bit of investigating, it looks like Platanthera dilatata is now Piperia dilatata. We're both partially correct!


----------



## cdub (Mar 9, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> The plant photographed by Charles isn't a Piperia. It is Platanthera dilatata, probably var. dilatata. It's a confusing complex of varieties, but the plant pictured is most definitely in it.
> 
> Edit: after a bit of investigating, it looks like Platanthera dilatata is now Piperia dilatata. We're both partially correct!



Mmmmmmm. Yes. Tangled once again by the nomenclature.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 9, 2009)

cdub said:


> Mmmmmmm. Yes. Tangled once again by the nomenclature.



I have no problem with such changes if they represent well-conducted phylogenetic analyses. I haven't read the paper in which this group was transferred, so I can't really comment. I think it has been a few years.

Never the less, either USDA plants doesn't accept it or is just late at making the changes. Kew monocot list lists Piperia dilatata (and varieties) as the accepted name.


----------



## Clark (Mar 10, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> The plant photographed by Charles isn't a Piperia. It is Platanthera dilatata, probably var. dilatata. It's a confusing complex of varieties, but the plant pictured is most definitely in it.
> 
> Edit: after a bit of investigating, it looks like Platanthera dilatata is now Piperia dilatata. We're both partially correct!



There is confusion with this link:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Piperia_dilatata

If you click on the photo, the plant gets renamed.

BTW, who is Charles?


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 10, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> There is confusion with this link:http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Piperia_dilatata
> 
> If you click on the photo, the plant gets renamed.
> 
> BTW, who is Charles?



Oops, for some reason I thought cnycharles posted the photos. My apologies.

As for the photo, I think the original photographer uploaded the photo as Platanthera dilatata.jpg while someone later came along and placed it in the group of photos for Piperia dilatata. The "correct" name is Piperia dilatata, but people won't be confused if you call it Platanthera dilatata.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting thread.

One comes to my mind is the genus Amorphophallus, and A. titan in particular. It has the the largest unbranched inflorescence in the world.
We have a few plants in our greenhouse that are almost blooming size now. Just the foliage alone is enormous, it looks like a big palm tree.

Here are some pics of the flowers:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&start=20&um=1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_publicised_titan_arum_blooms_in_cultivation

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2009)

The amorph. is pretty common, I think Eric M. grows on e in his yard! I think anything that eats animals is cool!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are neat! I think you'll find them at quite a few botanic gardens. I don't reacall, is there an odor?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2009)

yes, tremendous


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> ........ I don't reacall, is there an odor?





NYEric said:


> yes, tremendous



Their nickname is the "big stinkies"?!

There are also the plants that grow 1-2 feet a day & they have to remove a pane of glass, I think those are stinky too!?


----------



## Clark (Mar 10, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Their nickname is the "big stinkies"?!
> 
> There are also the plants that grow 1-2 feet a day & they have to remove a pane of glass, I think those are stinky too!?



http://www.longwoodgardens.org/CenturyPlant2007.html

No odor.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 10, 2009)

*Vriesia imperialis*

The Century plant reminds me of a giant bromeliad (I think it is Vriesia imperialis) that we used to have. Luckily we were growing it in our tallest greenhouse, so we did not have to remove any window panes.

Here are some pictures:

March 28 it was just starting to spike:






March 28 (close):





April 15:





April 25:





April 25 (close)





June 17:





June 17 (close):





Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2009)

Impressive. Is this one of the one that blooms then dies?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 11, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Impressive. Is this one of the one that blooms then dies?



Yes, it does, but it will make a lot of new babies down at the base of the old plant before it dies.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2009)

THe first time it did that I would have loved to see Jerry's face!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 11, 2009)

That is very impressive!!! The flower inflorescence it fantastic. I remember seeing this back in the Philippines on a Vriesia imperialis rubra.


Ramon


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 11, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> One comes to my mind is the genus Amorphophallus, and A. titan in particular. It has the the largest unbranched inflorescence in the world.
> We have a few plants in our greenhouse that are almost blooming size now. Just the foliage alone is enormous, it looks like a big palm tree.
> ...



A. titanum is a bit more than most of us want to manage at home, but it has many smaller cousins that are just as mysterious on a more manageable scale. I recommend Amorphophallus konjac.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 12, 2009)

another nice Amorphophallus for a standard house is Amorphophallus bulbifer:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3197656662/in/set-72157612571774494/

(and not as stinky as his cousin konjac http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3269805779/in/set-72157612571774494/)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Edit: after a bit of investigating, it looks like Platanthera dilatata is now Piperia dilatata. We're both partially correct!



wait, bog candles are piperias now? I hadn't heard that at all. ..at least ny state now has another genera in it  . ... so are platantheras huronensis and aquilonis also piperias? they are all part of the same group


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

Instructions on how to open taxonomy can o' worms: See above!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 13, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> wait, bog candles are piperias now? I hadn't heard that at all. ..at least ny state now has another genera in it  . ... so are platantheras huronensis and aquilonis also piperias? they are all part of the same group



Kew lists them as Platantheras. I tried to find the original journal article but my University doesn't have access to Acta Botanica Fennica.


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Yellowstone NP, Wyoming 3rd week of June
> At the moment, I am willing to rule out Platanthera.



It is I who is sorry. The field guild I have been using shows Platanthera
as fringe orchids. Thought the fringe made the genus. Also, another 
text "Wildflowers of Grand Teton and Yellowstone National Parks" by
Richard J. Shaw, fails to list Platanthera, Piperia, or C. mertensiana from
a previous post. Thank you all for the educational lesson. After
viewing photos from the 'net, Platanthera resembles a plant about 10ft
away from the photo posted. The photo that is on this thread, to me,
looks like Piperia. I am looking at the way the petals and sepals open,
especially the dorsal. I will post the other plant by the end of the day.
Again, thanks to all.


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2009)

As per above


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 13, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> As per above



Excellent photo. That's another "Piperia" dilatata. I think I'm still going to call these Platanthera until they transfer the whole species complex to Piperia. The more I investigate, the more I conclude that transferring only Platanthera dilatata is erroneous. I really wish I could access the paper and read about why the change was made.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

Indian Pipe..Monotropa uniflora I find mysterious. It grows in my woods. Unlike most plants, it is white and does not contain chlorophyll. Instead of generating energy from sunlight, it is parasitic, more specifically a myco-heterotroph. Its hosts are certain fungi that are mycorrhizal with trees, meaning it ultimately gets its energy from photosynthetic trees. Since it is not dependent on sunlight to grow, it can grow in very dark environments as in the understory of dense forest.

http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/monotropaunif.html


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Excellent photo. That's another "Piperia" dilatata. I think I'm still going to call these Platanthera until they transfer the whole species complex to Piperia. The more I investigate, the more I conclude that transferring only Platanthera dilatata is erroneous. I really wish I could access the paper and read about why the change was made.



I think I'll just stick to calling them 'bog candles' until some day when they figure everything out...


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2009)

This photo was taken about 115ft. from the Piperia, and about 100ft.
from the Corallorhiza. The tall one is less than 4 inches.
Pterospora andromedea ?? Sorry if this loaded up large, I lost my patience
trying to resize.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

neat and freaky!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2009)

looks interesting, sort of like raspberry asparagus (always thinking about food)


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 23, 2009)

It's called pine drops, and yes it is Pterospora andromedea.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 23, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> This photo was taken about 115ft. from the Piperia, and about 100ft.
> from the Corallorhiza. The tall one is less than 4 inches.
> Pterospora andromedea ?? Sorry if this loaded up large, I lost my patience
> trying to resize.



where did you find the pine drops? a professor from syracuse university (suny esf) loves them and would like to know where to go see them


----------



## Clark (Mar 23, 2009)

Yellowstone. If we has seen the bears before hiking, we would not of 
been hiking there. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pealow (Mar 24, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: I guess one wouldn't have any trouble locating a rafflesia! AMAZING! Thanks Ramon!
> 
> Wendy - I'd like a bat as well, it sounds like they get rather large ....... time will tell!



I think they also smell like rotting flesh!!!!!!!!!

Paula


----------

